# Taller Tuffy Tires?



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Is there a taller Tuffy rear tire made?... The stock size and even many replacements silicones made for these hubs just are such a small size. Lots of the bods best suited for a Tuffy set-up could even benefit from some taller tars. If nothing else, just to utilize some of the blank real estate in the rear wheel wells. Any suggestions for slip-ons?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am not aware of any. That is why you see so many AFX rear wheels or other hubs on the rear of tjets.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Jag hobbies lists a couple: A .400 by Supertires and a .430 by Rocket Science (?) Look under silicone tires for that one. I just usally put an aftremarket tire and wheel conbo on myself.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the smaller tires provide better handling


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Penn Valley Hobby Center makes a tall tire that fits tuff ones wheels very well. it might be called a TYCO tire though. the inside diameter works well on the tuff ones rims.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tuff tires*

hey nuther i might beable to help u out at the hobbie shop i have 2 or 3 diff tires to fit the tuffy wheels if u need to know more call me at park lane hobbies 219 322 1123 sunday between 11 am and 3 pm central time thats 12 pm to 4 pm eastern timety honda27 ill look to sell what i have in stock ok ty


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ralphie ! ! ... and Tyco owners...*

... The PVT Tyco's don't really fit the Tuffy hub. There might be another they have, but the Tyco's don't do it. I bought a few and tried. Luckily, my Mom snagged 3 Tyco's from the Church Store a few weeks back, and they all went to good use. Speaking of Tyco's... that's a hard word to push out around these parts btw ( we do tjets here )... what are these 3 beasts worth?? They run like the hammers of hell now with new tires. Don't know anything about them except to say that they can't stay here... damn things are just too darn fast. The bodies I know are common, and not in peak condition, so I guess the value here (if any) are the chassis?... Any Tyco guys got an idea of value here? thx :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Dave, thanks for the heads-up on the tyco PVT skins....as for the Tyco cars, two are using the older 440 narrow Chassis(single bar track mag), and the 3rd is using a 440X2(or HPx2) Widepan.....all are very common- and without pristine bodies, I'm afraid they don't go for more than $7- $10 on the 'Bay.

PS- order a set of Tuffy tires from SlotCarExpress, you may like em, and mine measured out to .415" mounted..... BTW- My Prototype Chunky Tuffy's should arrive in the mail this weekend ?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

ok...thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Got me some TALL Tuffy Tires -NOW !*

Update, my Custom made Tall Tuffy Tires(Thanks Joe C.) came in today- Woohoo ! They look Awesome, and are exactly what I was hoping for, and then Some ! ie- the tiny ribs on the tires outer edges give me the Exact look of my old M&H Racemaster slicks that I used on my old 1:1 '64 Chevy II Nova....Flippin' Awesome and Kudos to Joe C. again. Ok- here's a pic comparo of several different height Tuffy tires, plus another cool Tire set that Joe C. threw into my batch.








Tuff Ones Tire Comparo = .380" - .415"- .450" ie- the smallest tire is a Super Tire (I think), the 2nd tire is a SCE-UTJ from SlotCarExpress, and the tallest tire is custom made by my new friend Joe C.
Also the standard T-Jet rim(55 Chevy) with wide tire- custom made to step over the flange









Of the three tuffy tires, my fave for Racing/traction is the Urethane from SCE. But my New Custom .450" tire looks Fantastic, but is a harder compound, and spins quite a bit on my Dragstrip, and slowed my car down. BUT on my oval track it slid/drifted perfectly in my corners and raised my cornering speeds by being able to keep on the throttle- so actually it's lapping at exactly the same speeds at the SCE tire which needs a bit more skill to drive in the corners fast without flipping.









I also want to mention the T-Jet tire made with a step to fit over the flange on a standard T-Jet rim.....it's Awesome ! Thanks Joe for throwing in a pair, as I needed something to fit the wheelwells of my M.M. '55 Chevy body, and this is the perfect answer for a sticky/chunky tire under a confined wheelwell :thumbsup: BTW- Alpink also has a few of these T-Jet over the flange tires too


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Just out of curiousity what are the dimentions on those T-Jet tires and how well do they hook up? They look good on that '55. Those others sure filled out the fender wells on that Willy's.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*T-Jet Stepped Tires...*



TGM2054 said:


> Just out of curiousity what are the dimentions on those T-Jet tires and how well do they hook up? They look good on that '55. Those others sure filled out the fender wells on that Willy's.


 TGM, those stepped T-Jets tires have a mounted diameter of .385" and their width is basically the same as the OEM T-Jet Rim size, ie- from outside edge to inside edge, I measure it to be around .146" . BTW- I rounded off the inside edge of the tire just to be safe, and not have it rubbing the edge of the chassis. As far as Grip, they are mounted on a Stock Aurora NOS Chassis, and they stick like glue with no tire spin at all.
BTW- that Willys even has the fenderwells hogged out a bit, as it onetime had Aurora HotRod Wheels and tires mounted under it.


----------

